# water flow direction through a canister filter



## redman88 (Dec 12, 2008)

okay so i made a canister filter my question is should the water come at the bottom and move up through the media or fall down through it?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

The flow direction was set by you when you designed the filter. I could be either way, but commercial canister filters i have used or looked at normally have the flow go up through the media to the pump located at the top, so the media is on the suction side of the pump.


----------



## redman88 (Dec 12, 2008)

i am looking at cutting the amount of air in the system. right now the filter has the water falling down through the filter but i can change it if its better to draw the water up through the filter.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

One issue to consider is air/O2 build up. You want to make sure it can get purged rather than collecting and making the whole setup sound like Niagara falls. Also priming could be an issue.

The direction doesn't really matter. Generally, canister pumps pull the water from the housing rather than push it into it. And usually they sit on top. But the incoming water could either go directly from the top of the media down towards the bottom, or first go down outside of the media chamber(s) and then flow up through the media and into the impeller chamber.

Edit - I type too slowly.


----------



## redman88 (Dec 12, 2008)

yeah i do have the pump on the out flow side pushing it up into the tank. just having a problem with air getting stuck just before the pump. so i was wondering if putting the pump above the canister would solve this problem


----------



## redman88 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Yep, most likely positioning the pump above the filter would solve the problem.


----------



## redman88 (Dec 12, 2008)

okay thanks


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah, you might want to get rid of some of the excess hose as well.


----------



## redman88 (Dec 12, 2008)

yep just need to make one last trip back to westlake to get another part


----------



## redman88 (Dec 12, 2008)

its going to be a pita to prim this thing but its working and with alot less noise


----------



## creAtive (May 29, 2008)

Im really interested in making a canister filter like this. how do you have the filter media separated? and if you could post pictures that would be nice too


----------



## redman88 (Dec 12, 2008)

still trying to figure something out currently there is no media in it. just doing some leak testing


----------



## rbarn (Mar 21, 2009)

You could easily fill that "canister" with bio-bale used in wet/dry filters ......


----------



## redman88 (Dec 12, 2008)

do you have a link to place that sales it so i look it over


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Click on the image.


----------



## redman88 (Dec 12, 2008)

http://www.petco.com/Assets/product_images/1/1556111470B.jpg

i have already gotten some of this for it


----------



## rbarn (Mar 21, 2009)

bio-bale > bio-balls

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewI...vendor=CPR&idProduct=CR1411&idCategory=FIFMBO


----------

